# A woodworkers Poem



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Just thought I would share this poem by by Douglas Malloch, which was sent to me today by a good friend.

*Good Timber*

The tree that never had to fight
For sun and sky and air and light,
But stood out in the open plain
And always got its share of rain,
Never became a forest king
But lived and died a scrubby thing.

The man who never had to toil
To gain and farm his patch of soil,
Who never had to win his share
Of sun and sky and light and air,
Never became a manly man
But lived and died as he began.

Good timber does not grow with ease:
The stronger wind, the stronger trees;
The further sky, the greater length;
The more the storm, the more the strength.
By sun and cold, by rain and snow,
In trees and men good timbers grow.

Where thickest lies the forest growth,
We find the patriarchs of both.
And they hold counsel with the stars
Whose broken branches show the scars
Of many winds and much of strife.
This is the common law of life.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Very nice Tony!*


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

That is really cool, thanks for posting it.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

nice poem ,
good share .


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, I needed that today…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

very well done in deed


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Tony , this is wonderful ! Thank you and your friend for sharing your thoughts with us : )


----------



## DustyNewt (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Tony! Loved it.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

Love it. Beautifully constructed poem. Hits the bulls-eye without effort.


----------

